

My next project: AutoSEO - mjsweet
https://www.mattcutts.com/blog/my-next-project-autoseo/

======
mjsweet
I'm not sure if this is an April fools joke or not... as Matt posted it on
March 31. My locale however is Australia which makes it April 1. So am I right
to assume that Matt (as the fine global citizen that he is) launched his April
fools joke early for our benefit in this part of the globe? ;)

~~~
gnoway
If you go to the site it has an April copyright. He's a Google engineer
advertising auto seo. It's very probably a joke.

I hope HN doesn't devolve into uselessness on April 1. Please let there be at
least one site that is not completely and totally worthless on April 1.

------
kzhahou
Why the editorialized "lol" in the title?

------
chaosfactor
It's funny because it's plausible.

